# Kingsville 3d Shoot opener



## Sewerat (Feb 14, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone is heading to Kingsville's shoot this weekend? Don't know too much about it myself, I went to one of their shoots a few years ago and will most likely be there this Sunday. This will be my wifes first ever shoot so it will be kinda cool. If you see us say hi, we will be the ones with a Black Lab on lead with us.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would be sure to find out if it is cancelled before you drive all that way. It is pretty wet just about everywhere.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Saw Jon and Butch this week and they said nothing about canceling. I would take it the shoot is on.

I will be there tomorrow.


----------



## Sewerat (Feb 14, 2011)

I was emailing Butch on Thursday and Friday morn and he said it was on then. We are already down for the night and hope to be there just after coffee.


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

The shoot was great despite the standing water, but it was inevitable with the weather we've had. The wife & I had a great time and her 8 year old son even came and walked the course with us. Hats off to the guys at the kingsville club for a great shoot.


----------



## Sewerat (Feb 14, 2011)

Had a really good time today as well, course was in good shape for this time of year. I think the wife will be back to challenge me more on the next one  she shot every target from the same stake as I did and hit most of them, now we just have to get her to learn how to judge some distances and adjust to bow accordingly. Today was her first time ever shooting outside and first time at a 3d target so she had some learning to do. The dog seemed to like it to although I'm sure he'd rather of ran the place and rolled in a few water holes. 

This one never got away


----------



## kujoe9309 (Jul 12, 2006)

The shoot was a good time, some water on the course but that normal for the 1st shoot in Kingsville. I definitely need to sight in before next week, shooting my 20 pin high at 35 yards made for an interesting day.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Was a great shoot, Jerome kicked my butt 292 to 276, crossbows.
We have our first shoot at Gesto/WSC on March 27th, with hope it will be at the ECRA property, if not we will move it to the Windsor Sportsmens property.

Awesome work from the Kingsville Group, early season shoots are hard to judge the weather on.


----------



## Sewerat (Feb 14, 2011)

Gee I don't feel so bad now with a 243 for my first 3d shoot. When I was looking at all the scores close to 280's was all I saw


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Totally forgot !  , I need to mark all these dates on my calender !
See you's at the next 1 forsure.
-Matt


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

What exactly are the rules on optics on the course? Are you allowed to use binos? How about range finders? I saw one fella using a range finder at the shoot and thought it wasn't allowed. We use to shoot out in Thamesville alot and they did not allow optics on the course. Just curious because if I could actually see all the 10x's my score would improve a bit. Not that 286 was by any means a bad score but I know I'd do better using binos before the shot.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

depends on what rules the club has adopted to shoot under and they should be at registration table so everybody knows.. and a club can vito any rule unless a sanctioned shoot under oaa or fca ..


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Range finders are not allowed .Any power of binos is allowed.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Suphan, Thamesville is an odd club. They are the only one I know of that has the no bino rule. They just had a meeting and voted on the bino rule and they shot it down. Said it is a hunting club and no one uses them hunting. LOL! I would rather forget my rangefinder than binos. Their rules and stuff may be the reason why they are on the brink of closing down. Its too bad cause you never want to see a club go down. Glad to hear you shot well. I shot Dovers all day Sat. and woke up Sun. with a nasty cold.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

dh1 said:


> Suphan, Thamesville is an odd club. They are the only one I know of that has the no bino rule. They just had a meeting and voted on the bino rule and they shot it down. Said it is a hunting club and no one uses them hunting. LOL! I would rather forget my rangefinder than binos. Their rules and stuff may be the reason why they are on the brink of closing down. Its too bad cause you never want to see a club go down. Glad to hear you shot well. I shot Dovers all day Sat. and woke up Sun. with a nasty cold.


I would take the rangefinder any day while hunting over binos.Can't range with my binos.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

> Gee I don't feel so bad now with a 243 for my first 3d shoot. When I was looking at all the scores close to 280's was all I saw


243 on your first 3D is an awesome score, I think the first one I did was 156. It is addictive though and once bit you can not stay away.

Lots of great shoots in Ontario.

Bob


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

SuphanXP said:


> What exactly are the rules on optics on the course? Are you allowed to use binos? How about range finders? I saw one fella using a range finder at the shoot and thought it wasn't allowed. We use to shoot out in Thamesville alot and they did not allow optics on the course. Just curious because if I could actually see all the 10x's my score would improve a bit. Not that 286 was by any means a bad score but I know I'd do better using binos before the shot.


Lambton Kent allows the use of either binos and/or rangfinders, we feel that with the price of arrows it is better to go home with all of them, so using a rangfinder for shots you are not sure of is fine by LKA. We went in this direction because at one time we held several marked shoots and the scores didn't change at all but the beginners and new hunters went home with most of their arrows, many of the upper end shooters use rangefinders after they shoot to see how close the guessed, either way they both are welcome


----------

